# Looking forward to start viola(ing)



## ALEXANDREG

Hi guys,
I'm a musician already and I've been looking forward to start studying something from the string ensemble, and I've chosen the viola.

However, i want to do it as an auto-dictate, but i don't have great clues of what would be a good method that i could follow along until i am (more or less) an intermediate player.

- I have good sheet reading (as a guitarist)
- Good theory background
- Sort of a good solfege (i know it doesn't have too much to do)

That is: I just need to learn the instrument part of the thing. I'm really familiar with all of the musical things around learning an instrument. If you ask me, the perfect method would be one that could show me all the techniques necessary and some useful studies and beginner pieces. (Classical buddies have the "pumping nylon" from Scott Tennant for example).


----------

